# The legend of Zelda:ocarina of time slingshot



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

This is my replica of the slingshot of the most popular game The legend Zelda ocarina of time


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice profile pic lol. Shooter looks cool


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice profile pic lol.


It's like you're in my head! Get out of there!

That's pretty sweet, Alessandro. I've actually been thinking of making one myself here lately. EVERYONE GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Zelda was always cool, & it earned bonus points for always having a slingshot...great reproduction, man!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...btw, this is like a 97% male forum. Cool if you knew, just thought I'd throw it out there though...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow. It looks almost exactly like it. And it looks like it shoots good too.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That looks really nice.....and the slingshot is pretty epic as well


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeez bro. LOL

Nice slingshot.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That looks really nice.....and the slingshot is pretty epic as well


Behave Mrs. Moniker! Lol


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Zelda rules. Nice job............


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great zelda reproduction. did you also do the pouch like in the lil cartoon drawing ?



Tentacle Toast said:


> ...btw, this is like a 97% male forum. Cool if you knew, just thought I'd throw it out there though...


 maybe he knows and just maybe he's a 3 %er


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice slingshot... nice selfie too lol


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:rolling: You people crack me up.

But, all that aside. Zelda Rocks. That's a pretty bitchin' repro you have made there. Nice work.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That looks really nice.....and the slingshot is pretty epic as well


...at least SOMEONE has a camera phone to spruce up our boobs thread with...



Imperial said:


> great zelda reproduction. did you also do the pouch like in the lil cartoon drawing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The man-boobs aren't nearly as disturbing as the fact that he associates Ocarina of Time with the 3ds and not the N64.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> The man-boobs aren't nearly as disturbing as the fact that he associates Ocarina of Time with the 3ds and not the N64.


Jaximus, I...


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That looks really nice.....and the slingshot is pretty epic as well





Jaximus said:


> The man-boobs aren't nearly as disturbing as the fact that he associates Ocarina of Time with the 3ds and not the N64.


i bough my the legend of Zelda ocarina of time in june 2000....it was a used game....without box....!!!now in my house there was only the box of the 3ds game!! (sorry my english)


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Imperial said:


> great zelda reproduction. did you also do the pouch like in the lil cartoon drawing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the pouch is a normal pouch...the original pouch of a game picture is not useful  ahahhahaah!!you know it


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Your English is fine. Alessandro. I had to joke with you about the DS game, haha.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Zelda is one of those games/character that makes me love slingshots even more when I was much younger.

Is the fork naturally shaped like that?

Zelda fans will love that slingshot.


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

HOE said:


> Zelda is one of those games/character that makes me love slingshots even more when I was much younger.
> 
> Is the fork naturally shaped like that?
> 
> Zelda fans will love that slingshot.


Thanks


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That looks really nice.....and the slingshot is pretty epic as well


Thanks


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Alessandro Italia said:


> HOE said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is one of those games/character that makes me love slingshots even more when I was much younger.
> ...


Yes It's a olive natural fork...!this time i was lucky...I worked a little on the shape (sorry my english)


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't help to say, but, you're hot, even though I'm not gay. :rofl:

Olive is a nice tree, nice fruit and nice wood.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely natty , you nailed that one, congrats


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually have a request from my sons girlfriend to make her a repro of the Zelda slingshot. I will be using yours as a reference.


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

HOE said:


> I can't help to say, but, you're hot, even though I'm not gay. :rofl:
> 
> Olive is a nice tree, nice fruit and nice wood.


ahahahah also i'm not gay....100% etero ahahh


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Alessandro Italia said:


> HOE said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help to say, but, you're hot, even though I'm not gay. :rofl:
> ...


i love only girls


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I feel I need to say something here... and get this off my chest because it has really been on my mind.

I don't think Ocarina is the best, a Link to The Past was the best.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> I feel I need to say something here... and get this off my chest because it has really been on my mind.
> 
> I don't think Ocarina is the best, a Link to The Past was the best.


You like causing kerfuffles, don't ya moniker? If your going to break it down by generation, then you mash have SOME backers with that claim, but if you're looking at the entire lifespan of the franchise, then Twilight Princess clearly takes the cake. I would hear arguments for Skyward Sword...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > I feel I need to say something here... and get this off my chest because it has really been on my mind.
> ...


I cause kerfuffles by accident, they just kinda happen. lol

As for your Zelda remark, you're simply incorrect. Just like in Mario, everyone knows Super Mario Bros. 3 was the best. The purest may claim Legend was the best, but to claim anything beyond a Link to The Past was better is just insane. Ocarina only has a place because it was the first Zelda ported to 3d. Regardless, I'm right.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ocarina and Twilight princess are both awesome, but I'm gonna stand with CM on this Link to the past all the way......but then there is Wind Waker...........


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> I don't think Ocarina is the best, a Link to The Past was the best.


You have my support. Nostalgia, and now it's remade in 3d.


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


I respect your opinions but i think that ocarina of time is the best because it gave me fantastic emotions...no other game has ever done the same!!and skyworld sword let me down!! (sorry me english)


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Alessandro Italia said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


then "de gustibus non est diputandum"


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Alessandro Italia said:


> Alessandro Italia said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


I agree. I like all Zelda for the most part. Let's not forget super Mario now!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice work buddy it looks great


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Alessandro Italia said:


> Alessandro Italia said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


*skyward ahahhahaha


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

It looks as if it will do the job adequately!


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work mate, I like it.


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> Excellent work mate, I like it.


Grazie Bob


----------



## Java (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a great looking reproduction, and one that looks very functional to boot!


----------

